# Try to expand and I get "SORRY THERE IS NOT MORE PARTITIONS LEFT" need help



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

I copy the drive 500 GB TO 640 gb THE COPY WAS OK AND i GET THE QUESTION IF i WANT TO EXPAND, AND i CLICK YES, THEN i GET "sorry there is not more partitions left" the help is appreciate

Thanks


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

amatheu said:


> I copy the drive 500 GB TO 640 gb THE COPY WAS OK AND i GET THE QUESTION IF i WANT TO EXPAND, AND i CLICK YES, THEN i GET "sorry there is not more partitions left" the help is appreciate
> 
> Thanks


The 500Gb drive already has the two media partitions that TiVo can have as I can't think of any TiVo that came standard with a 500 Gb drive. If you want the extra space you will have to give up your recorded programs and season passes.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

ok I remember I have setup a season pass and one recording start when I umplug the tivo, do I need to put the drive back and erase the recording and the season pass, and start the copy again? thanks for your help


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

lessd said:


> The 500Gb drive already has the two media partitions that TiVo can have as I can't think of any TiVo that came standard with a 500 Gb drive. If you want the extra space you will have to give up your recorded programs and season passes.


I delete he season pass and he recoded programs and I stil getting the same message that is not more partitions, any Idea? thanks


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Your drive has already been upgraded once from an original TiVo drive. It cannot be upgraded a second time. You would have to go back to the original image and upgrade again from the original image.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wscannell said:


> Your drive has already been upgraded once from an original TiVo drive. It cannot be upgraded a second time. You would have to go back to the original image and upgrade again from the original image.


That correct, you misunderstood me about the loss of your seasons passes etc. as I did not mean you had to remove them, that to upgrade they would be taken out. You must back up you current drive to the original TiVo image, the standard truncated backup, than restore that image to your new drive.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

If you use WinMFS, you can upgrade again, no problem.


----------

